# Go To/Everyday Cigar



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Since Ive begun stocking my first humidor, I need a good stash in there of everyday go to cigars. Now since I am new and havent tried all the kinds and brands of cigars, I dont have good knowledge on cheaper (4-6 dollar) quality smokes. My go to cigar right now is the Arturo Fuente Chateau which is pricey to keep up with. So what does everyone else keep a stash out there for a go to smoke??!?!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 seems to be pretty popular amongst the members. They are nice cheap smoke you can get off cbid or Cigars International. I also enjoyed Pinar del Rio Oscuro recently. They burn a little erratic, but taste great! I'm sure other can chime in.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

it all depends on 2 basic things:

1. what your budget is

2. how long you've been smoking and how many different cigars you've tried

there's no quick way to find a go-to cigar; it's a long process of smoking a whole bunch of different cigars and knowing what types of cigar you enjoy more than others..you're going to have to go through the process first..there's no way around it

when you find your go-to cigars, you're going to stock up on those more than other cigars, so be sure that the cigar-in-question is one you can afford to buy in larger quantities than singles or 5-ers

since the AF Chateau is out of your go-to cigar price range, you need to look for less expensive cigars with the same flavor profile that fit your need

they're out there..you just have to buy 'em, try 'em and then buy more of 'em

good luck on your personal cigar journey


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

GHV2002
Padron 2000 maduro
Perdomo Lot 23
Tat Serie P
Oba Oba

These are some of the ones I try and always have on hand.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it all depends on 2 basic things:
> 
> 1. what your budget is
> 
> ...


Well for a go to that I could just smoke without thinking too , my price range is much about $4-$6 per stick. Ive really stuck with the big brands that are around the $10 per stick range so far (Rocky Patel, Fuente are my two favorite brands) and havent ventured too far out yet since I havent had a humidor. I was just wondering on other people go tos so I could try and maybe enjoy them as well


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte
Anything Diesel


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I don't thing anyone mentioned it yet but there is a REALLY good every day smoke called the Gran Habano vintage 2002s. Not alot of people know of them but its my go-to everyday cigar. $2 per.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My go to everyday cigars are purchased on auction or sale sites at around two bucks each. I do smoke two or more a day and have almost no visible means of support. 

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 bundles are a staple
Obsidian's with the over sized black band are part of my dailies along with EST 1844's
Torano Noventa
Slow Aged 826 by Perdomo are decent
And yes, I enjoy a Gurkha, the Widowmaker is a decent full strength cigar that would probably be better as a Robusto

Got a deal on some Ruinations for just over three bucks a pop, wish I got more of them. They are a treat to me.
Also, watch for the Torano Exodus Gold and Silver on sale


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Right now my everyday go to cigars are
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
AJ Fernandez Fresh Rolled
Casa de Garcia
Diesel Unholy Cocktails
Alec Bradley American Classic


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree with the GHV 2002, and would add the Fuente 858 maduro. Both great smokes.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

nyuk nyuk said:


> I don't thing anyone mentioned it yet but there is a REALLY good every day smoke called the Gran Habano vintage 2002s. Not alot of people know of them but its my go-to everyday cigar. $2 per.


hahaha.
Just watched cigarobsession's review of the Gran Habano Vintage 2002. He said it had a woodsy cedar which I like but it is mild where I like more medium-full. Defiantly trying it though!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I have heard of Obsidians being good and alot of you are mentioning cigars that are on my, "To Try" list. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Nica Libre. I like them a lot as my humidor can confirm. Nice cheap smoke, good flavor, not too complex, consistant, burns great and the perfect cigar for going to the lake with.

Tried the Cuba Libre's and didn't care for them. To me it had an old musty taste which I didn't enjoy.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Even though a try a lot of different sticks, I always end up back with Man O' War and Ruinations as my go to smoke. By keeping a close watch on CI and cigar.com it's pretty easy to stay stocked up on those for $3 to $4 apiece. Those are good solid smokes that I always enjoy. Lately I've also been smoking a lot of Undercrown and Jaime Garcias. Those cost a little more though. Definitely pays to shop around.

Edit - forgot to mention Pinar Del Rio. You can always get the variety packs of 12 Torpedos on the cigar sprint for under $25 and those are excellent, especially when they are $2 each.


----------



## Seaner (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm not the most experienced smoker, with that in mind my current go-to's are the maduro Punch Elites, they're also under your price range - potential bonus there.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Diesels
JDN '70 or Dark Corojo
Cains

If you watch for 5 packs, you can usually get all of them for 3-4 bucks a piece.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Bahia Maduro Corona Gigante.  About $2.25 a stick, good flavor, good smoke, great burn.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

TopsiderLXI said:


> hahaha.
> Just watched cigarobsession's review of the Gran Habano Vintage 2002. He said it had a woodsy cedar which I like but it is mild where I like more medium-full. Defiantly trying it though!


I dont think they are a mild stick, but mild is fine if it has lots of flavor. Like you said, try it first. I wouldnt rely on others mild/ medium/ full talk, i find those to be pretty personal. You know one's mild is medium to another.

Oh, and to find another like your favorite, find out what the wrapper, binder, filler combo like: Sumatra wrapper from Honduras/ Connecticut wrapper from Ecuador and a Dominican filler. You may only get a type of leaf or country of origin for different parts but it will help you narrow it down and rule out some cigars for you if you are looking for similarities. Hope this makes sense and good luck!


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

I enjoy the Cigar Inter. Knock Off (compared to Partagas), Flor de Oliva Natural, and Flor de Oliva Maduro for everyday'ers


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

snagstangl said:


> I dont think they are a mild stick, but mild is fine if it has lots of flavor. Like you said, try it first. I wouldnt rely on others mild/ medium/ full talk, i find those to be pretty personal. You know one's mild is medium to another.


DITTO! I dont thing the GHs are mild at all.well more on the med.side and as snag says if its got lots of flavor strength dosent reall matter. Bodieness and flavor are 2 different things.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't really have a single "go-to" cigar but I usually go for deals on cbid free fall, joe cigar or cigar monster. I usually end up buying cigars that retail for $6-$8 for $3-$4 each. That is what I am comfortable paying, given that I smoke 2 a day most days and I like to have a decent stock so I can rest them. 

Here are a few that I have been regularly smoking: 
-Don Pepin Garcia Black
-Don Pepin Garcia Blue
-601 Green Label
-E.P. Carrillo New Wave Connie
-Perdomo Champagne 10th Anny 
-E.P. Carrillo Core Line 
-Cubao


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

QiCultivator said:


> I don't really have a single "go-to" cigar but I usually go for deals on cbid free fall, joe cigar or cigar monster. I usually end up buying cigars that retail for $6-$8 for $3-$4 each. That is what I am comfortable paying, given that I smoke 2 a day most days and I like to have a decent stock so I can rest them.
> 
> Here are a few that I have been regularly smoking:
> -Don Pepin Garcia Black
> ...


I like this list. Although, I usually like a pretty mild to medium smoke for my everyday cigar. By that, I want something that is not boring, but won't overload my mouth. I'm really enjoying the E.P. Carrillo as of late. Also, Guillermo Leon is pretty nice. You can find both of them on cbid.


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

My go to considering a lot of factors have been AF Short Story and WOAM. With work, family, house, chores etc. I am limited on time.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Free Cuba, Flor del Todo, Pirate's Gold. Anything I can get for about a buck a stick. I used to smoke Travis Club Senators but they got too high. I say anything, but no machine mades. That's where I draw the line. I have standards.  Oh, Matacan and Casa de Turrent.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the good suggestions. I will defiantly try most all of them. I was going to order a 10-20 sampler on CI which has most cigars you guys mentioned!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> Free Cuba, Flor del Todo, Pirate's Gold. Anything I can get for about a buck a stick. I used to smoke Travis Club Senators but they got too high. I say anything, but no machine mades. That's where I draw the line. I have standards.  Oh, Matacan and Casa de Turrent.


+1 on the pirates gold, and casa de turrent


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Oliva 'G' maduro. Consistent as all get out. Developing a new love for Padron 3000 Maddies. Nica Libres are on my order list. Oliva has never, ever let me down.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm smoking alot of the 5-Vegas Gold Maduro, and the Gurka Regents in Maduro right now... They can both be got for aprox 2$ a stick. I also like the barely over a dollar Oliveros Classic. Smooth and mild with quite alot of flavor.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> Free Cuba, Flor del Todo, Pirate's Gold. Anything I can get for about a buck a stick. I used to smoke Travis Club Senators but they got too high. I say anything, but no machine mades. That's where I draw the line. I have standards.  Oh, Matacan and Casa de Turrent.


Agree. No machine rolled for me either!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it all depends on 2 basic things:
> 
> 1. what your budget is
> 
> ...


Pete hit the nail on the head, spot on advice.
When starting out, smoke everything you can get your hands on.
Smoke some samplers, find some that you like, pick up a 5 pack, let a few sit in your humi for 6+ months and try them again. You'll be surprised, with humi time how much better (sometimes totally different) they will taste. After that, you'll be ready to narrow down what you like and buy a box or two.

One bit of advice about reviews -
You can read/watch 5 different reviews on the same cigar and get 5 different flavor/taste opinions.
My go to stogie is the Oliva Serie V. I taste leather, coffee & chocolate.
Some people taste earth, cedar, pepper, spice, wood... you name it. Everybody's palette is different.
After smoking many cigars and reading many reviews, you will find reviewers whose palettes match yours. Those are the people that you can get good advice from. You'll know if they taste cocoa, you will taste cocoa.

For me, I enjoy the V's with at least 6 months rest on them, I do not like them ROTT (Right Off The Truck or fresh), it makes a big difference in the flavors.

There, now that you have your feet firmly planted in mid air, go have some fun!
Remember, all aspects of cigar smoking takes time, it's relaxing and enjoyable.
Don't try to rush any of it and you'll be happy with the results.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm a Punch fan, and I love the Corona (Elite) vitola. The Ems is like $60/ box of 25 and the Rare Corojo is $63/box of 25. These are my go to smokes.

Since I smoke 3-4 cigars a day, I also look for the deals like the Padilla La Terraza Torpedo Capa-Habano that I am enjoying for happy hour atm. I picked them up on CI for $3 a stick. Keeps my habit generally under $10 a day, but on the weekend all bets are off....:ss


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Wish I had read this before I ordered Spanish Galleons from Atlantic ... the taste is ... meh and the burn is terrible -- nothing like the maduros I sampled at a smoke shop.

I can vouch for Gran Habanos and Punch Elites. I like them both.


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm starting to really enjoy the 5 Vegas sticks..... you can get a box for between $55 to $75 dollars or about $3.50 per smoke but my all time go to is a Padron 3000 you can get these for roughly $3.50 a cigar as well and they are great cigars but my preference may not be the same as your.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

ci has elites seconds from punch/hoyo for $40 bucks.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

IBEW said:


> Pete hit the nail on the head, spot on advice.
> When starting out, smoke everything you can get your hands on.
> Smoke some samplers, find some that you like, pick up a 5 pack, let a few sit in your humi for 6+ months and try them again. You'll be surprised, with humi time how much better (sometimes totally different) they will taste. After that, you'll be ready to narrow down what you like and buy a box or two.
> 
> ...


Very sound advice a few I would recommend trying out that you can find in 5ers on the devil site 
Man O War
Punch
Man O War Ruination
Diesel 
Pirates Gold 
Perdomo Champagne 
AF Short Stories can be had for around 5 bucks
You can find some RPs too

Just do some home work about the site, there are some great posts on here to give you an idea about strategy to keep you in your budget.

Most importantly, enjoy the journey.

Good Times,
Johnnie


----------



## bcwv (Oct 3, 2009)

My everyday smoke alot of times are seconds i have never had a bad alec bradley second, most every major company make seconds


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

La Gloria Cubana Serie R
Gran Habana 2002
Various Tatuaje's - Havana VI has been a consant go-to stick for me!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Good suggestions everyone/ Ive been wondering though, whats devil site that everyone recommends???


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Good suggestions everyone/ Ive been wondering though, whats devil site that everyone recommends???


America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - CigarBid.com

It's Cigars International's auction site and is dangerous if you're not careful...


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's my contribution:

Sancho Panza Double Maduro (usually can be found for around $2.50-3 per stick) - medium
Partagas Cifuentes Febrero/Deciembre (around $3 apiece at CBid) - medium-full
Torano Loyal (Famous has five packs for under $15) - medium
Partagas 1845 robusto (around $75/box) - medium and oh-so-tasty
Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial (specifically the natty, not the maduro...check out five packs at Famous) - medium-full
PDR Oscuro (very tasty and super cheap) - medium-full
PDR Habano Sun Grown (also super cheap...needs some rest though) - medium-full
Casa Fernandez Arsenio Maduro (under $55 shipped for a box of 10 from Atlantic Cigar...one of my absolute favorites, regardless of price) - medium-full
Cain Daytona (if you can find fivers on CBid) - medium

I could go on...


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

My two daily sticks:
Tatuaje Riqueza #3 ~$4
Diesel UHC ~$3

The devil site is awesome, just make sure you have self discipline because it's so easy to outdo your budget without any notice.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> It's Cigars International's auction site and is dangerous if you're not careful...


Oh lord. I think you just broke my bank.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

i prefer creamy & sweet cigars, so i stick to the following which all can be had for under $5ea
-Don Pepin Garcia JJ Maduro Selectos
-Diesel Unholy Cocktail & Shorty
-Padron 2000 maduro


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

My NC go to for about the last 10+yrs have been the LGC Serie R No4 Maduro and Wavell Maduro. They have never failed to satisfy.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

If I had a daily cigar, it would be the Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Belicoso (at the price I last bought them for...$114/box of 24). Unfortunately, these are no longer produced. That is too bad because it is an absolutely delicious and rich maduro that I like more than just about any other maduro stoge...including the Padron Anni (I've only had a few of those).


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

The cigars I always try to keep in my humidor. All great smokes.

Oliva V Lancero
Man O' War 
Cain Maduro 
Undercrown 
Padron 3000


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm still very much a cigar n00b, so take this with a grain of salt, but I think the Torano Exodus line might fit the bill for you. The copper band (50 year) is a maduro, and the gold band is practically dark enough to pass for one. Both are med-full, very tasty, and show up on the Monster pretty regularly for around $3 per stick.

Perdomo has some good, cheap maduros, too. I really like the Patriarch and Lot 23.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm going to say that the Grand Habano Vintage 2002 is the best bang for your buck. I have won them as low as $1.20 a stick. I also watch Bryan from cigarobsession but must disagree on his rating. In no way is this a mild stick.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Ive compiled a list of almost all of your guys daily sticks and Gran Habano 2002 is at the top for me to try!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Olivia G Maduro bellicoso 10 pack for under $2.50 a stick can be had on the dveil site right now, Free Fall. Lots of recommendations on them I had to give in.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

You know mine... I get a special price. ;>

STS


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

ssaka said:


> You know mine... I get a special price. ;>
> 
> STS


I dream of your everyday cigars. If I win the lottery tonite, I promise to smoke at least one LP everyday.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

These days I'm more of a two cigars a week smoker but there was a time when I smoked more often.

My go to smokes were:
Padron 3000 I've never decided which wrapper I liked best and would go in streaks of maduros and then streaks of naturals.
Oliva G maduros
Fuente 858 Naturals


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Brettanomyces said:


> I'm still very much a cigar n00b, so take this with a grain of salt, but I think the Torano Exodus line might fit the bill for you. The copper band (50 year) is a maduro, and the gold band is practically dark enough to pass for one. Both are med-full, very tasty, and show up on the Monster pretty regularly for around $3 per stick.
> 
> Perdomo has some good, cheap maduros, too. I really like the Patriarch and Lot 23.


No need to qualify this one, bro...those are good recommendations. The Toranos are especially good, particularly after some rest. After a year, those things are like a candy bar.

The Perdomos are a good call too. The Lot 23 maduro in particular is a keeper.


----------



## netbeui22 (Feb 11, 2011)

Honestly I'm to a point where unless its above about 6 bucks a stick I'd rather smoke my pipes.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

ssaka said:


> You know mine... I get a special price. ;>
> 
> STS


Steve... It's simply not fair. =) I hope you are well, and I must say it... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! We all are enjoying it!!

I smoke on the cheap (see my profile...), so most of the sticks I smoke are in the price range you are inquiring about!

I usually only buy on Cbid because it has to be "on the cheap". I will occasionally pick up the "weekly deal" or the "Joe Cigar" deal at Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories when it's a great deal on something I know I will like.

You can't go wrong with the GHV 2002
Sancho Panza Double Fuerte or Double Maduro - Very tasty.
Diesel Unholy Cocktail - Wait for them on Cbid - Freefall. You can get them for $3 in a 10 pack.
Diesel d.6 or shorty - Also a great smoke!
CAO Black Bengal - these were on freefall last week for $3 a piece in a 10 pack. I LOVE LOVE LOVE this smoke! Get it if it's cheap!! You won't be disappointed... 
NUBS - You can find 10 packs for $3 a stick.
Man-o-War (anything) - A great smoke $3-$4 a stick.
Alec Bradley Black Market - $3 in a 10 pack
Olive Serie 'V' or 'O'
La Riqueza #4 - $4 or so
Nestor Miranda Special Selection

Best of luck... One of the best things you can do is SET YOURSELF A BUDGET! Keep too it, and you will be okay!

Joe

By the way... the way you really save money on Cbid is to do "weekly" shipping. That way you buy over a week period, and then everything ships at once. Otherwise you pay $5 per buy for shipping.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

ssaka said:


> You know mine... I get a special price. ;>
> 
> STS


No wonder I can't find Ligas anywhere. Steve smokes them all!


----------



## JMD11 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am a relative noob too, but I do really like the Carlos Torano Signatures. I believe these are good for an everyday smoke.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

My go to cigar is the Punch Rare Corojo or the Nub Habanos. They consistently deliver good flavors and are relatively cheap.


----------



## Robert G (Apr 11, 2011)

Padron 1926 Maduro


----------



## meko72 (Jul 17, 2012)

I would have to say mine is the Sancho Panza double maduro (Escudero)


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Tman said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002


This. Shuckins bombed me one and I loved it. Found out it could be had at $2 a stick and splurged a bit.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't smoke everyday, but when I want a smoke and I don't want to try one of the ones I've been bombed (sometimes I just want something I like rather than try new things, as much as I love trying new things) my go-to is the Fonseca 2-2. It's a small cigar and I love all the flavors I get. Only wish it came in boxes of 20 or 25 rather than 10.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

GHV 2002's are on freefall at the devil site right now! Robustos - about $32 + shipping


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

jheiliger said:


> GHV 2002's are on freefall at the devil site right now! Robustos - about $32 + shipping


Thanks for the heads up! Unfortunately I can't bid because I have spent my limit this week!:doh::doh:


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

I tend to light up Alec Bradley MAXX or Diesel as an everyday smoke. I also enjoy Gurkha Beasts and Titans as an everyday smoke -- the have a great aroma and usually burn pretty good. Especially when I am driving to and from work, the Gurkha seem to relight and maintain a decent flavor (not that I make a habit of relighting a stick after it has sat all day) 

I have told myself I need to buy some smaller gauge sticks for my work commute, that way I don't have to relight and the truck won't smell as bad! haha

I smoke everyday, usually two sticks and three on a good day. This is why I have a hard time keeping my box full!


----------

